# Phrag Darlene Thompson



## MorandiWine (Jan 27, 2021)

I love when red Phrags spike in winter. 

Aside from one petal a little wonky, I’m happy. 

Tyler


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 27, 2021)

nice form and color. Where'd you get this from?


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 27, 2021)

Originally from Woodstream Orchids


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 27, 2021)

I’m not sure what color that is, but, most excellent! Almost maroon.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 27, 2021)

Duck, I am leaning towards "Garnet"


----------



## KateL (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow! I hope my Darlenes turn out that nice! Does it have those lovely spots inside the pouch that some of the other Darlenes have?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2021)

It’s ‘dark magenta’ ! Very nice


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 27, 2021)

I love, love the color. If it is a first bloomer, it will only get better.

Also, I am tickled by the Darlenes discussion. Fun!


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 27, 2021)

KateL said:


> Wow! I hope my Darlenes turn out that nice! Does it have those lovely spots inside the pouch that some of the other Darlenes have?


Very faint spotting in the pouch, but the rim is lined with them. Iphone pic with flash.


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2021)

Lovely Phrag. It looks like deep crimson ribbons to me...very silky texture.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2021)

That's got good substance. Unfortunately in orchid-talk the colors are limited so magenta not red.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 28, 2021)

NYEric said:


> That's got good substance. Unfortunately in orchid-talk the colors are limited so magenta not red.


I still like “garnet.” Is that allowable?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2021)

No!!! ‘We are colorifically correct around here’ 
My stepfathers name was garnet, good name/color


----------



## TrueNorth (Jan 30, 2021)

That's a beauty! It's quite different than the others I've seen. I love the intense colour and sheen. The shape is quite plaeasing also. What's the NS?


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 30, 2021)

TrueNorth said:


> That's a beauty! It's quite different than the others I've seen. I love the intense colour and sheen. The shape is quite plaeasing also. What's the NS?


Thanks! Its 6cmNS


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2021)

MorandiWine said:


> Thanks! Its 6cmNS


Looks much bigger that that lol. 

I love the shape. And the red color intensity is a wow.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 31, 2021)

I would love it to be bigger, maybe next blooming after I have tweaked it a little. Nice thing is that there are three new growths starting!


----------

